# Hackamore good or bad?



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

I have heard a lot of opinions about riding in a hackamore and I'm just wondering what your thoughts are. 

Why should a horse have a hackamore instead of a bit.

Pros of a hackamore

Cons of a hackamore



Thanks!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are a few lengthy threads discussing bitless bridles.

Pros of a hackamore are if the horse has some sort of mouth issue, like tooth problems, thick tongue, damaged tongue, low palette.

Cons are improper adjustment and the hands of the rider. Rough hands should not use a hackamore.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

A hackamore can be useful. There are a range of types though, ranging from an altered rope halter to a bosal, to a mechanical hackamore. They all work differently and people use them for different reasons. 

Some people might use them because of an issue with the mouth of the horse where they can't physically use a bit. Or people sometimes use them because it's what they believe is better. 

In some cases they are useful, they're quite popular with endurance riders.

However, a bit is still used universally. Some people go to hackamores because they have issues with their horse, which usually indicate poor training rather than anything else. Hackamores aren't accepted by all disciplines, some aren't allowed in competition and, in terms of resale, its a good idea to have a horse that rides well with a bit.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

the word hackamore, used in show rules, is synonymous with bosal-ie, it has no leverage. Thus a hackmore is often used interchangeably with a snaffle, in training a young horse, and one can show a young horse (6 and under ), in either

A mechanical hackamore, on the other hand, like a curb, has leverage.
Depending on shanks, design, some of these mechanical hackamores can be quite severe. They are often used in events that require added control, without needing to get into the mouth for that control-like in games, and are not legal in most judged events
Many trail riders like using them, and they can work great there.
As mentioned, some horses have mouth damage that precludes using a bit
Just like there is a great range between a snaffle and then again, between different curbs, so is there also a great deal of difference between a bittless choice with no leverage (like a bittless bridle, sidepull, bosal, ect ) and between a mechanical hackamore, and again between various types of mechanical hackamores


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> Why should a horse have a hackamore instead of a bit.


A horse does not have to have a hackamore; like other training tools, it can be used but there is no "should" about it. 

Also the term "hackamore" means different things to different people. When I hear "hackamore" I think of the bosal setup. Many others think of the mechanical hackamore which, as Smilie indicated, is a curb action device. The only thing it has in common with with a real hackamore is that it does not have a bit.

Traditionally a hackmore (bosal) is a transition tool. Horses are not meant to be in them forever. However, you can keep a horse in a hackamore forever if you are not showing in ring events. Hackamores are usually allowed in trail trial/obstacle events (although many of these events do not allow mechanical hacks). The only competition I know of that allows them are gaming events.



BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> Pros of a hackamore


You can develop a great feel with your horse. A hackamore (Bosal) is great in teaching a horse to follow your feel and to soften and you stay out of his mouth. 



BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> Cons of a hackamore


A horse can learns to ignore the hackamore ("run through" the hackamore) in which case it is useless and it is very difficult to teach them to not run through it once they learn they can to. Riders who do not understand how the hackamore works can sore a horse up pretty quickly with a hackamore (Bosal).


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I once used a hackamore with shanks to cure a horse of bolting. You can just about flip a horse with one of those, I don't think they should be used carelessly.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

This is something that is really horse specific. I can tell you why a hackamore may be a good or bad idea for a specific horse, but not all horses everywhere.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my friend has a horse who's tung looks like it was cut from a bit or twitching. nasty scar and looks like it was almost cut in half. he rides fine with a bit but he hurt his mouth a gain and my friend decided to try a mechanical hack. works wonders on him. now MY mare on the other hand will flip herself over with a mechanical hat (saw her do it once 0.0). the best "bitless" option i found for her was leather laces braided and "tied" onto her lower jaw like the native americans used to do. she quite liked it. she could spit it out if she wanted (kept it loose in the beginning and had a halter and rains on JUST in case she flipped). worked wonders on her.


Here is something important to understand. bits or hacks are ONLY as severe as the hands using them.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

here is the pic i forgot to post.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> hacks are ONLY as severe as the hands using them.


I wouldn't quite agree. If hacks are mechanical, then a hack is as strong as the hands using it + the power of leverage, which, in turn, intensifies the hands many times, depending on the size of the shanks. 

I recently switched from a little S hack, which I eventually found too harsh, to an Orbitless and am very pleased with its' action. It can be switched from a sidepull to a hackamore of various degrees of strength. It's also shankless.

index


----------

